# Milled - Crystal



## Blitzer (18/11/12)

Quick question on crystal grain making an Dr Smurto Golden Ale. If I order Caramunich 1 malt milled, how long will I have to use it?

If you can prolong the life of it how? And how long may it last?

Thanks


----------



## twizt1d (18/11/12)

may be better off not getting it milled if you plan on storing it?

crystal is fairly easy to crack with a rolling pin, just bang it in a couple sandwich bags and give it a roll or 2 and its good to go


----------

